# Florida, St. John's Crappie Fishing



## Uncle Bob

Returning to the S.John's in soon for some more slab fishing. Anyone want to talk Florida Speck fishing?


----------



## drue

Uncle Bob said:


> Returning to the S.John's in soon for some more slab fishing. Anyone want to talk Florida Speck fishing?


hey bob those are some nice crappie I would like to know how to catch them in the st johns this time of year.Had no luck.help.... [email protected]


----------



## Uncle Bob

Sure, I will email you the details of finding these slabs. Wait til I get my bream pics developed, talk about fish having shoulders....


----------



## drue

Uncle Bob said:


> Sure, I will email you the details of finding these slabs. Wait til I get my bream pics developed, talk about fish having shoulders....


went out this last weekend and fished on lake jessup outside of orlando near where i live. we tried fishing the bridge pilings , with jigs sartruce color in tanic water my buddy caught 2 i caught 0 . so we moved to the St. Johns river and fished the holes but got nothing . the water was @ 65 deg. and it was cloudy with on and off sun.But they were just not biting. Dont know what we are doing wrong.

thanks for the tips

Drue Houseman

[email protected]


----------



## drue

Uncle Bob said:


> Sure, I will email you the details of finding these slabs. Wait til I get my bream pics developed, talk about fish having shoulders....


hey bob this is drue i havent got those details from you yet? Going to lk Monroe this weekend. can you help ?


----------

